# Which do you prefer ? >>>



## WIS_Chronomaster

Which one would you prefer, just for a little fun, id like to know where you stand with Rolex and Apple Watches, So if you had the choice which would you own ?

















Its a tough choice for me and please post any pictures you have.


----------



## OmegaSea21

I feel like this is a prank


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Nah not a prank i was just curious to see where people stand with it, you know like the functionality of the Apple Watch and the Class of Rolex.



OmegaSea21 said:


> I feel like this is a prank


----------



## ronalddheld

Not a comparison of similar watches. Maybe to compare GS quartz to GS automatic? AW wins for me.


----------



## BarracksSi

Both. AW for everyday, Rolex for when I want to leave the electronics at home.


----------



## dantan

I own 4 Rolexes and I wear my Apple Watch Series 2 Nike+ only when I go out Running (to trace my Running pace, heart rate, distance, etc). 

I can live without my Apple Watch, but not without my mechanical Watches.


----------



## Limey-

Ones an extension of my phone that i really appreciate as a tool. The other is a watch. If i was to give up one it would be the AW.


----------



## DougFNJ

It's like choosing between an Apple and a very expensive piece of fruit that tastes like the best fruit ever eaten. Love my Apple Watch, but would have to go with the Rolex.


----------



## Fraga

[QUOTE I can live without my Apple Watch, but not without my mechanical Watches.[/QUOTE]

Well said!

I just got my AW a couple weeks ago so Im wearing it on a regular basis. Im not, however, enjoying it as much as I thought I would. That being said, I could live without the AW. I still leaving without a Rolex (hahahahaha) but when the day comes to get myself one, I doubt I will let it go.


----------



## cwmehring

AW for work and Explorer for play. Yin and Yang.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## westcoastco

Very good question, and not a joke to me. I own both.

Lately AW has been the winner for me. Apple Watch is so much lighter and more useful in so many situations. I ask Siri to set timers and alarms, use the chrono, track fitness and workouts, look at my schedule, check and reply to messages, and even get directions on the AW. And depending on what strap you put it on (and the watch face), AW can be very casual or dressier.

I love Rolex. However, I am starting to look for a no-date Rolex, which can be a quicker grab-and-go on the rare occasions when I want to unplug and not wear the AW.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

You have 2 hands so there is no reason to choose one 

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## mumblypeg

AW is for tech junkies, and Rolex is for admirerers of fine mechanical timepieces. I prefer the latter....


----------



## oztech

I like both but would part with my AW before giving up my Explorer.


----------



## 88Keys

mumblypeg said:


> AW is for tech junkies, and Rolex is for admirerers of fine mechanical timepieces. I prefer the latter....


Lol. Absolutely no bias in that wording then.


----------



## 88Keys

It would have to be both, for me. I love my mechanicals, but struggle to go without the utility of the Apple Watch. Last weekend, I was driving all around for gigs during the really bad weather. My Apple Watch was priceless. Phone calls, texts, navigation, etc., all from the wrist. I had my mechanical watch with me but I just didn’t get a chance to strap it on. The Apple Watch was being too useful.


----------



## LJUSMC

I’ve owned both. I prefer Apple at this point in my life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scarrz

Definitely both. AW good for working out, being outdoors, etc. Rolex for work and going out. Why pick one?


----------



## Derek411

I had both but now I have one. I am still a Watch guy but I won't elaborate here. There is no getting away from the Apple watches usefulness. I wear my AW on the right and a real watch on the right at all times. Well that or a Fitbit Alta HR. I have issues with purchasing tech so it's a slippery slope for me. I have another smart watch on the way but the AW will always be the main.

Plus, wearing only a Rolex for a year straight no one noticed once. Even when I GAVE someone the time presenting the dial in their face. Nada. But when I pay for things with the AW. boom! Attention. Not that it matters but it's a point.

I think I'll always have an Apple Watch. It's all about the fitness for me not the always connected. Mine is on airplane mode 99% of the time. If I need the bumps on the wrist I'll use it but it's rare.

Old pic.


----------



## utzelu

It would be both for me although I don’t own a Rolex nor do I plan to do so anytime soon. To me it is a matter of cost vs utility. But I will wear mechanicals during certain situations when I don’t need the fitness tracking on.


----------



## blueforest89

This is no a competition at all.. you are comparing a gold bar vs a fruit

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## scarrz

Agree. Ones a toy the other is a piece of Art! The AW has its place but shouldn't be on the same level as a higher end mechanical.



blueforest89 said:


> This is no a competition at all.. you are comparing a gold bar vs a fruit
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonystix

Shocked anyone prefers an Apple over a Rolex.


----------



## huntflyer

The Apple Watch, and I say this wearing an AW 2, just like all modern tech, will be useless in 10 years, eclipsed 10 times over and obsolete.

There is something to be said for investment grade watches that are timeless and classic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Redfury

It’s disposable tech, whereas a mechanical watch can be passed to the next generation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edhchoe

I used to love to wear Rolex daily.
Now I cannot wear anything but Apple watch.
Apple watch can do so much!
infinite number of alarms... I use 8 alarms, silent alarms!, everyday. Weather, reminders, calendar, activities!, work out, and when I travel, boarding pass!.


----------



## EvaGreen

Of course Rolex, but at the same time, I can't live without Apple watch too. For me, it's too difficult to choose.


----------



## pamfan

I prefer the rolex


----------



## pamfan

this is an interesting thread to read


----------



## Incompass

Both one of my associates wears a date-just on one wrist and his Apple Watch on the other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu

Incompass said:


> Both one of my associates wears a date-just on one wrist and his Apple Watch on the other.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe in today's world, an Apple Watch sends quite similar signals to other people as Rolex does. In fact most often people will notice the AW while not noticing the Rolex. So wearing one just as a status symbol is redundant/ineffective nowadays. Of course there are people who wear Rolex because they genuinely like them for what they are, but they are a minority of watch enthusiasts.


----------



## Incompass

I agree with the redundancy- however for some people like my associate, status symbol doesn’t factor in. He is just an old school guy (CPA who is a creature of habit) that wears his 30 year old date-just but likes the functionality of the AW (activity tracker, IM and such). But I tend to agree with you two watches is two watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

